# Frogs & Toads > African Bullfrogs >  Pyxicephalus?

## Daniel L

Hi Im daniel and im new here at the forum. I kept for years the both species of the african bullfrog. But now I have a strange species!
Can anybody tell me what specie it is? The adult males are almost as big as the adspersus males but with the edulis color.
See the pictures in my album

----------


## willtilian

let me guess body like adpersus colors of edulis look at this pics would be great http://www.frogforum.net/african-bul...nfo-giant.html
also i would reccemend joining the pixie club where its pixies all day

----------


## John Clare

I looked at your photos and he doesn't look strange to me - looks like a Pyxicephalus adspersus, just his mid stripe is taking a while to fade.

----------


## John Clare

And as a youngster he looks perfectly normal.

----------


## Daniel L

How can I joy?? Yes the shape of an adspersus and the colors of an edulis.

----------


## Daniel L

I added new pic in my album, I don't think the are normal. See them with a real adspersus mail.
They croak different as the adspersus more like the edulis.

----------


## Daniel L

here some pics of 2 males 3 years old and about 17 cm

----------


## willtilian

yep just as i thought i think those are pxysus obbianus (icant spell latin names im really bad at it)

----------


## willtilian

i just have baby pixies which i am axcously waiting to grow

----------


## Daniel L

Cool! I could be. I never see any pics on the net of the P. Obbianus. I only see pictures of an P. adspersus specy from botswana. Its a bright yellow/ornage green with bleu and gray frog.

----------


## willtilian

if some one gets those colors into the pettrade and breeds them with a reg giant and gets there size and color we could have pixie color morphs

----------


## John Clare

This photo really does look like a Pyxicephalus adspersus with P. edulis colour:


I think Will is taking the easy way out with this obbianus business - I think there are probably several species within the Pyxicephalus genus but no on has done any work to find out.  From what we've seen over the years, it's at least safe to say there is more than one subspecies of Pyxicephalus adspersus.

----------


## pokieman

hi daniel my name is justin I am lokking for a male african bullfrog to buy not a dwarf african bullfrog can you by any chance help me my email is justingarrett25@gmail.com    thanks

----------

